# Found an awsome little heater



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

At my local petco I found a little heater.Iit is circular and smaller than a cd and is good for a 2 -5 gallon tank. it says its for bettas and there is no need to adjust the temp. It is called slim heater for bettas and bowls. you can even put it under gravel. I just have it hanging of the edge of my tank at the top and it already brought my water up to 80* and it was only $10. For the price and the size it is working better than the 50w tetra brand no adjust heater i bought at walmart that didnt even work. The nice thing about this heater is that you can have it plugged in and have it out of the tank safely, what I did was plug it in and have it against my inner wrist to see how much it would heat up and I was impressed. I did that to make sure it was working the is the third heater I am trying and I am paranoid after waking up at 6 and found Freds tank and 70!


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

What's the brand name?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I think the brand was slim heater i really didnt see a brand name, unless i cut that part off of the package. ill find out for you though, it really is great.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> What's the brand name?


the closest i could find was a diff brand but pretty much same thing ists zoo med betta therm mini size betta bowl heater. its 7.5 watts and it says for 1-3 gallon tank, i have mine in a 5 gallon and with the light on it keeps the tank at 82 and at night it keeps it at 76-77. you can find it at petco.com or petsmart.com, petsmart is like 15 bucks. I have to run to petco so ill tell you the brand i bought after i go


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok the heater is called slim heater that is the only name i could see on the heater it says hydor, and this is at petco there are 2 sizes both for 9.99 one is a 7.5 watt for up to a 5 gallon and the other is up to a 15 gallon. they are flat and black one is a circle the other an oval. that is all i can really say about them other than they are pretty sweet and heat good for the price, i was planning on a $30 for my 10 gal but now i can save some money.


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Mkay thanks.  I'll deffinitly look into those. I have 3 more 5gal tanks I have to provide heating for.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hydor Mini heater?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

*No clue lol*



fishman12 said:


> Hydor Mini heater?


Here is a pic of the heater, i am in love with this heater i have one in all of my tanks and they work even if under the gravel.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I have one like that made my Zoomed. I have used it for awhile now, and it works great so far.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

This would be a good STICKY 
We always need tried and true gadgets


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

newf said:


> I have one like that made my Zoomed. I have used it for awhile now, and it works great so far.


i looked online and thats the only one i saw close enough but i like this little heater. regardless of the name lol. i have three tanks and in the two newest it is under the rocks and it is working nice


----------



## JakkieTeaLoversHerSushi (Sep 19, 2011)

I just got this heater, and I was wondering, does it just heat the water to 80 degrees and stop? My tank is very small, I know he needs a bigger one but I'm waiting to save up some money for a larger one.​


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

yes, ive been using these for some time, and they work excellent and are very cheap!


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> Here is a pic of the heater, i am in love with this heater i have one in all of my tanks and they work even if under the gravel.


 thank you for this post!! i have to get a heater asap ! my room got so cold his tank is 72:-?..im crossing my fingers they have this at my petco..

thank you again!:-D


----------



## JakkieTeaLoversHerSushi (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe they do have it at Petco, I think that's where I got mine.​


----------



## msds (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello everyone!!

Does anyone know if this little heater would work for a plastic Kritter Cage. Would it be safe for a plastic tank? I get different answers when I ask employees at the pet stores. My little blue boy needs a heater asap. :-D


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

just got the heater.... now my boy can get nice and worm


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

So one like this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455060 could work with a medium sized critter keeper?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I though people advised against these heaters as they can heat your tanks to 90 and not stop. I have four of those 50w Tetras from Walmart and they work great in my 1.5g tanks. Hit and miss I think. I'd Google it for reviews.


----------



## DJjoey0812 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Should I still use mine*

I just got one but when i plugged it in and put it under my gravle it started to make the gravel pop so i am a little skeptical so is it just the gravel and still use it or just not use it and can you keep it on all day


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Keep an eye on temps. Those tend to die and fry.. also sorry but 6 degree temperature swings daily are REALLY bad for fish and you'll end up with a sick betta.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I tried one of those once. It's heated my water to 90 +. Returned it and never even looked that them again. I would test them for a day in a bucket though if you do buy one to be sure.


----------

